# Wounded Weasels for November



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Cocobolo
I have 6 other Wounded Weasel calls ready to go besides this one. They are all different shapes on the outside, but the insides (which counts) are the same. All are voiced in typical WW sounds.....HI-Pitched and Raspy. Blow 'em softly or hammer 'em.










As always...approximately 2 1/2" oal. $22 To your door in the U.S.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice looking call, and as I have said before I have one and they sound great !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the look of the cocbolo. Great looking call Weasel !


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Love the signature Ed ! LMAO


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments. I too love Ed's sig-line.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's another one posted for this weekend:










The description and price is the same as the WW posted above.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice calls weasel !

I'm with Tom lmao
CUSTOM CALLS THAT EVEN STONEGOD WILL OPEN HIS WALLET FOR

He wont buy a gun but he will buy calls from me !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I told SG, I would change the sig. as soon as he buys a gun. LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice calls Weas!
Mark


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Here's another:


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice Weasel! I think that Ed's sig. line borders on false advertising myself. StoneGod opening his wallet is kinda like opening a Wiley coyote Acme Safe.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

LMAO !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's another one for consideration:










$22 TYD in the U.S.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

They are all very nice calls Weasel !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

All offers are withdrawn. Thanks!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice looking calls Weasel!


----------

